# Where to rent suction cups for large tank move?



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

I am moving a 135gal 1/2" glass tank in the next 2 weeks and need a pair of those suction cups. I know in the states you can rent them but most places I have called either had no idea what I was talking about or unwilling to rent theirs out.

Anyone have any or know of a place locally what rents them out. I am willing to pay any member a deposit and rental fee to borrow theirs. 

I have enough guys to help move the tank. My stand has a border/trim that fits snug to the outside of the tank. I need to be able to lift the tank into the stand. Without these suction cups it might be a little tricky. Someone might lose a finger or even worse damage the trim on my stand

Thanks


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Make them sign a waiver that they wont damage the trim on the stand and if they do they'll pay for it. As for their fingers... it was their own fault!

About 8 years ago I rented some of those suction cups from Metrotown Rentals or Metrotown Tools or something to that affect, I believe it was right beside a Milani Plumbing warehouse. It was between Royal Oak and I think Macpherson (spelling?) just north of Imperial one of the streets before Kingsway. Also, have you tried homedepot's tool rental? I have a feeling they might have that =)


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

About Us | Vancouver Industrial Equipment & Tool Rental | Metrotown Tool Rental


----------



## discusdude (Jan 29, 2012)

I think princess auto has them for sale at a very low price.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

discusdude said:


> I think princess auto has them for sale at a very low price.


220 lb Triple Head 4-1/2 in. Suction Cup | Princess Auto
Dual Head 4-1/2 in. Suction Cup | Princess Auto

Definitely cheap!

Just a word of warning, although 90+% of stuff at princess auto works as is intended, or good enough, some of their stuff is complete garbage so if you go, make sure you check out the product very well before buying.


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

Wow thanks for the quick replies... good looking out kacairns:bigsmile:


----------



## Korya (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm moving early next year so thx for posting this! Going to check out the ones at PA.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I wouldn't trust suction cups for a tank move. Just a bit of advice lift and lower the tank with the suction but don't do the whole move with them.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Princess auto sells them fairly cheap too


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

if you can...use a 4 wheel dolly or a fridge dolly and stand the tank on it's end. carrying a tank of that size with suction cups would be very risky, especially if one were to let go at the wrong time...bye bye 135!


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

I believe the OP is talking about using the cups just to lower the tank into the stand as it has a raised trim and doesn't allow hands and fingers to do the job. Using cups for the entire move is impossible without readjusting them over and over again. They're only really meant for moving mirrors and glass panes. 
-
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

mikeross said:


> I have enough guys to help move the tank. My stand has a border/trim that fits snug to the outside of the tank. I need to be able to lift the tank into the stand. Without these suction cups it might be a little tricky. Someone might lose a finger or even worse damage the trim on my stand
> 
> Thanks


You are correct, I Guess I should have read the entire post. Iron Mountain Rentals in Port Coquitlam rents them...Iron Mountain Equipment Rentals, 1624 Langan Avenue, Port Coquitlam B.C. 604-464-7999. www.imrentals.ca


----------

